# Helpful Tools For G8688



## caseyvand (Dec 25, 2016)

> So I'm new to this forum but I've been doing a lot of reading/learning
> and a lot of it came from this site. I've got some basic machining skills
> from a couple machine shops I worked at as a kid and then I've been
> building stuff for years with some solid physics and math/geometry skills
> under my belt. I figured with all the awesome advice made available I
> figured I'd add in a couple helpful bits myself to say thank you 
> 
> Below are two really helpful tools I developed for my Grizzly G8688 7x12
> Mini Lathe which so far has served me well. The biggest concern I had to
> deal with first was chips getting in the gibs and gears. Both of these
> are 3d printable objects and thus far work great for me. The brushes are
> my favorite since they oil my ways for me while keeping all the swarf out
> of the saddle. They attach with magnets too so they can be removed and
> cleaned up easily.  The apron gear cover was mounted with black RTV
> silicone and stays on nicely. No need for a tear down and tapping holes! 
> All the details for these two are covered on the thingiverse site so I
> figure I'll save some space and not re-explain it all 
> 
> 7X12 Mini Lathe Way Rail Chip Guard Brush
> Mountshttp://www.thingiverse.com/thing:1905502
> 
> 
> 7X12 Mini-Lathe Apron Hand Wheel Gear Chip
> Guardhttp://www.thingiverse.com/thing:1905460
> 
> 
> I also made a couple other items that are helpful. 
> 
> 
> LittleMachineShop.com has a telescoping lead screw cover that benefits
> from two tools they sell to install them. I didn't order them by accident
> so I just made them instead. Chris from LMS gave me his blessings and
> linked the tools to my thingy as well. So I don't appear to be
> advertising I won't post the link to the product to buy, but chances are
> you know the product and thought about purchasing it if you haven't
> already  http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:1942609
> 
> 
> The last lil useful tool is my no mod DRO setup but this is a remix from
> someone else's work which a remix from someone elses'. Gotta love open
> source design  It's just a rest for your digital calipers with some
> creative thought. It's not perfect but it's better than just a ruler or
> your eyes and cheaper than any DRO system out there. 
> http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:1915730
> 
> 
> 
> A couple useful ideas I've had too is using a sponge brush to clean the
> ways while I use a bristle to clean everything else. The sponge gets all
> the crap off and oils the ways while the bristle seems to be better at
> getting all those nooks n crannys. This also lets me keep my bristle less
> oily so it clears chips efficiently. The bristle seems almost useless
> once it's oiled since it seems to displace chips in deeper crevices
> rather than clear them.
> 
> I've also found setting a sheet of cardboard on my lap with an upward
> bend towards my stomach keeps all those chips on the cardboard and not on
> my pants. Since this is a hobby and not a living, I figure keep it simple
> and I don't feel like buying special clothes to turn or mill some metal.
> A shop apron is probably in my near future tho 
> 
> 
> THANK YOU ALL for you very insightful advice and all the ideas/mods that
> I've got slated for my lathe and my soon to be big bad mill 
> 
>


----------



## entityunknown (Dec 26, 2016)

Hooray it's my first post above


----------

